# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Ravnica Sandbox

## josienoms

Ive been nostalgic about a game set in Ravnica that I ran a few years ago, and rereading the book has gotten my creative juices flowing. Id like to experiment with a sandbox style game, and mostly let the players decide on what plots to pursue, depending on what their goals are. Ill start us off with sprinkling a few plot hooks, but otherwise its a big open world for yall to adventure in. The only thing I ask is that the players have a reason to be together as a party, and that you give me some ideas about what your characters hope to achieve.

Looking forward to seeing what yall come up with!

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu,   Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original,   Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
D&D 5E

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow  Chasers"  or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the  game  (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting,   alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Well be playing in Ravnica! Specifically in the 10th District.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
3-5ish

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Play-by-post on this forum.

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 3, levelling by milestone.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Starting equipment from class/background

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions,  orders,  etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on  'prestige'  and/or homebrewed classes?*
Any class or subclass is allowed, but no homebrew, please.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your  game?  Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or   species?*
All the races from GGR are allowed, and if you can justify why a race that doesnt typically exist in this world is there, Ill more than likely allow it.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
Standard array. Take average HP, max first level. 

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Please just make characters who can play well with others.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Multi-classing is allowed under standard multi-classing rules.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course  of  the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If   players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they   make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Well just use the forums dice roller.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that  your  Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide   relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
Tashas rules on customizing your origin are allowed.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you   looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up   with the characters in the same city)?*
Just a few paragraphs is fine. Enough to give me an idea of who your character is and what their goals are. Any details about people you might know, or connections you have to other guilds would be nice, but isnt required.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
Since this is a sandbox game, that really depends on what the players want.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and   supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material?   What sources can Players use for their characters?*
GGR is obviously allowed, as are PBH, XGTE, TCOE, and MOM. As long as you either justify or refluff your race to fit the setting, you should be good. Anything else is on a case by case basis.

----------


## Feathersnow

I had an idea for a Loxodon merchant who doesn't know she's Dimir.  Probably be a bard as a class.

----------


## josienoms

Sounds interesting!

----------


## Kvard51

Is it safe to assume we get full access to Ravnica backgrounds, including spell lists?

Also, would you allow the Mark of Warding Dwarf?

edit: The direction of the applicants so far means my initial idea doesn't fit.  So I'll be working on a Golgari land Druid, probably a Goblin.

----------


## Prehysterical

Here's my submission for Acacia, that sweet and loving grandma who dotes on others until they push a _little_ too far.
*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Raised within the Selesnya Conclave, Acacia never felt the pull of another guild. She entered into a romantic relationship with a spirit healer, but that relationship ended as they realized that it wasn't going to work long-term. Still, Acacia does not resent that time, for she was blessed with the birth of her son, Baho. Baho grew up to be strong and virtuous, but Acacia's heart sank when he left the Conclave to join up with the Boros Legion. He had grown tired of isolating himself within the cult and felt the need to crack heads together to bring some justice to the streets of Ravnica.

Acacia's life was unremarkable until the night that she was abducted by Rakdos "talent scouts". She did not even know what was happening when she was taken, but she eventually found herself brought to one of the underground fight rings operated by the Cult of Rakdos. Worst of all... she was to face her own son, who had also been captured.

She refused to fight, merely standing in the middle of the ring with her arms held at her sides. Baho begged her to fight him, knowing that she would be hurt if they didn't at least make a show of fighting. He even made a few telegraphed swings at her, but Acacia would not even move to avoid strikes. The Rakdos ringmaster, who went by the stage name "Jack Scissors", tired of Acacia's "sandbagging" and instructed an archer to fire an arrow into her to "put some fight in her". As the arrow thudded into Acacia's hide, the watching crowd cheered with a bloodthirsty roar. Finally, the fight would begin!

Acacia still did not move. Another arrow fired, striking Acacia in the back, and she stood unbowed. She would not give them the satisfaction. The crowd grew silent, which was the last thing that the ringmaster wanted. More arrows flew, but Baho stepped forward and held his shield aloft to protect his mother. As Jack Scissors ordered the deaths of the mother and son to bring this failed drama to a close, he was outraged to find that the crowd was booing him! There were a few voices who cheered for any violence at all after such a poor showing, but most audience members cried out for mercy to the Loxodon family. Personally and professionally offended, Jack Scissors shouted above the crowd, egging the archers on as they fired.

Within moments, arrows weren't the only thing flying into the ring. One of the archers found himself hurled over the side of the ring by an enraged Loxodon warrior daubed in Gruul war paint. Loxodon audience members of all guilds, and even the guildless, stormed into the ring in an unprecedented display. They surrounded Acacia and Baho with their own bodies, forming a living wall against their attackers. Dozens of trunks were raised and the circus top found itself thundering with trumpeted outrage. Rakdos stagehands descended into the ring to disperse the phalanx, but were hurled out or beaten down by a small army of Loxodons united by one common cause: respect for family.

Inspired by the drama taking place in the ring, as well as tensions naturally rising as they do at any Rakdos show, Jack Scissors was upstaged as the mustered defense escalated the show into a full-blown riot. Such was the cacophony that Azorius enforcers were summoned to put an end to the chaos. Among the circles of Rakdos, this spectacular failure (or success, depending on the humor of the storyteller in question) became known as "The Battle of One Hundred Tusks".

Acacia returned to the Conclave after the dust settled, more thankful than ever for the quiet and peace brought by Mat'Selesnya. Her wounds healed. Although the experience had been harrowing, Acacia found comfort in that her son was alive and unharmed by the ordeal. She would gladly suffer a thousand arrows for that. Baho came to visit more often, still fundamentally disagreeing with her but now regarding his mother with a new respect. It seemed that the Boros weren't the only ones willing to die for their cause...

Life has fortunately returned back to normal. Acacia has become something of a "grandmother" figure to the Conclave's younger members and even various citizens of Ravnica. Her patience, understanding, calm advice, and heart-warming cooking help bring the peace that Acacia wants so desperately. She is deeply concerned by the growing militarism in the Conclave. Acacia believes that only compassion and empathy can truly bring an end to the problems plaguing Ravnica. Even for a race so long-lived, Acacia knows that it will not be solved within her lifetime. If she can make a difference here and there, that is enough. One branch cannot bear all the leaves on a tree.

----------


## Rokku

I'm working on an Orzhov Sorcerer - Clockwork Soul and Dhampir. She's gonna be _such_ a bad person.

----------


## Millstone85

Would you allow a thri-kreen from the _Astral Adventurer's Guide_, reskinned as a kraul of the Golgari Swarm?

From pictures online, it looks like some kraul have two arms and four legs but other kraul have four arms and two legs. The latter seem close enough to thri-kreen anatomy in 5e.

Beyond that, I am thinking swarmkeeper ranger from _Tasha's Cauldron of Everything_, to really stay in the theme.

----------


## tonberryking

...If the elephant race is allowed, then the Harengon/bunny race is probably okay, too, right?

I have some ideas for a hexblade. A violent, but still basically amiable hexblade.

@Prehysterical- Would you be against my character also having been in the fighting arena your character broke out of? It would give us an initial link up and possibly a debt of honor my character wants to repay if we watched each other's backs. Or if the sudden appearance of _every single loxodon in town_ was enough of a distraction for her to shiv her jailer and make a break for it and then days later my character hunts yours down finding her responsible for her own jailbreak and wanting to pay the favor back...

----------


## Prehysterical

Just to clarify, I'm not saying that every single Loxodon in Ravnica stormed toward the show. I was just talking about the ones that were attending the Rakdos event.

That said, if we both get in, I'm not against it. My character wouldn't have fought, but she would have had healing magic if your character was struck down during the fighting.

----------


## josienoms

Submissions and character concepts are looking good so far! As for specific questions:




> Is it safe to assume we get full access to Ravnica backgrounds, including spell lists?


That is correct!




> Would you allow a thri-kreen from the _Astral Adventurer's Guide_, reskinned as a kraul of the Golgari Swarm?.


I would indeed!




> ...If the elephant race is allowed, then the Harengon/bunny race is probably okay, too, right?


So, Loxodons are allowed because theyre part of Ravnicas lore and history already. They have an established presence there. As for Harengons, Im not opposed to it, Im just curious how they would fit, if that makes sense.

----------


## tonberryking

According to _The Wild Beyond The Witchlight_, harengon are literally free spirits who got curious and hopped into various new worlds and picked up new languages.

So Tempest, my PC, could have been part of a warren of such bunnies who were trying to get into Ravnica's world or were 'passing through' only something happened that separated them all.

She's kind of a Thundarr/Madmartigan type of wild bravado--and while not exactly dumb, is not initially very knowledgeable about Ravnica societal norms. In one of her less flattering moments, she walked right up into the Cult of Radka thinking the gladiatorial pits were where people _learned_ to fight rather than be forced. But to the surprise of everybody, she steadfastly refused to die and kept winning until she eventually broke out, whether it had anything to do with what happened to Acacia.

If that's okay with you, I was going to have one of her goals be to find out what happened to the rest of her people.

----------


## josienoms

> According to _The Wild Beyond The Witchlight_, harengon are literally free spirits who got curious and hopped into various new worlds and picked up new languages.
> 
> So Tempest, my PC, could have been part of a warren of such bunnies who were trying to get into Ravnica's world or were 'passing through' only something happened that separated them all.
> 
> She's kind of a Thundarr/Madmartigan type of wild bravado--and while not exactly dumb, is not initially very knowledgeable about Ravnica societal norms. In one of her less flattering moments, she walked right up into the Cult of Radka thinking the gladiatorial pits were where people _learned_ to fight rather than be forced. But to the surprise of everybody, she steadfastly refused to die and kept winning until she eventually broke out, whether it had anything to do with what happened to Acacia.
> 
> If that's okay with you, I was going to have one of her goals be to find out what happened to the rest of her people.


Oooh, okay. I like this. Consider Harengon approved.

----------


## JonRG

Expressing tentative interest. First thought was a changeling that was some kind of Simic experiment escapee or a Dimir agent (those bastards freaking love shapeshifters more than anything) who disappeared into the ranks of some antithetical guild like the Boros Legion or the Azorius Senate. But Ravnica is such a cool setting that I could come up with something else.

----------


## tonberryking

May we sell any of our starting equipment and or liquidate it/buy other things with its value?

----------


## Feathersnow

Okay

Pagk
*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show


She is just a harmless merchant, as far as she or anyone else knows.  But, on the trigger word, her other personality exerts itself and she acts on behalf of House Dimir.



Level 3 Loxodon bard 

Background- Dimir agent 

Would you allow college of spirits from Ravenloft?  It fits really well thematically with the ghostly and secretive nature of Dimir, I think. If not, I'm still doing a full-progression bard.

----------


## JonRG

I've also got a half-baked idea for an Orzhov paladin of... maybe Oath of Conquest refluffed to be more about Obligation? Someone brewed an Oath of Obligation subclass, though I'm not sure if it's balanced or would fit the character (thematic as hell though).

Very Back-of-the-Napkin: Dude who's been promised to the Orzhov for Some Reason or Another is big stronk and muscly and so is put to work collecting debts, often violently. He kinda hates the gig. Then he meets a Knight of Obligation who doesn't have to lay a finger on anyone. They just walk up and asks for what's owed, and people practically trip over themselves to give it to them. It rankles the soul a little bit less. So he begs them to mentor him, and they do. (Oath of Conquest grants a lot of access to fear spells/effects/stuff like that.) He might be playing bodyguard to Rokku's sorcerer, depending.

It's between this and the chongle. I'll have to give it some more thought.

----------


## Millstone85

> May we sell any of our starting equipment and or liquidate it/buy other things with its value?


Seconding that question.

For my kraul ranger, I wish to exchange scale mail and two shortswords (total: 70 gp) for  a shield and two scimitars (total: 60 gp). I would also like my Golgari insignia to work as a druidic focus (totem, 1 gp).

----------


## Bobthewizard

Here is Raith, a vampire Rakdos Cultist fiend warlock.

*Spoiler: background*
Show


Raith was a vampire working for Orzhov for the past 100 years. Part of her job entailed organizing and cataloging slaves and promised souls - those who made deals with Orzhov to work for them in the afterlife. As part of this work, she worked with Rakdos agents to acquire the slaves. Everything was fine until the day she met Rakdos. She fell in love. She left Orzhov and went to work for Rakdos, working as an entertainer and blood witch for the shows. Rakdos seduced her and she pledged her life to him. He gave her the spark of power, and she will do his bidding in this life, collecting as many souls as she can for him. If she ever dies, her soul will still be hers, if she can get it back. Rakdos thought this was a fair trade since as a vampire, she should live for quite a while. 

Now she is working her way up the Rakdos Cult, and wants to collect as many souls as she can for Rakdos, either through contracts or directly killing them. She will work with the others, knowing that if she helps them, they will help her, and hoping that this adventure leads to more souls to gather. She also has a contentious relationship with Orzhov since she left them for Rakdos.

*Contact:* Rakdos himself has witnessed me perform. 
*Contact:* There's a lesser demon in the cult (her Imp, Eris) who thinks he owes me a favor, and who am I to argue?
*Non-Rakdos Contact:* While many in Orzhov feel betrayed by Raith, one Orzhov oligarch, Kazo Zurat, has taken an interest in my career, like a patron of the arts.
*Non-Rakdos Contact:* Her vampire siress, Ambrosia Celeste, is a prominent member of Orzhov and is ashamed of Raith's conversion.


*Spoiler: about her alignment*
Show

When she worked for Orzhav, she was lawful neutral and sometimes still has those tendencies. When she fell in love with Rakdos, though, she fell for his chaotic evil ways, and loves to let loose sometimes. But with the party, she will be able to follow her old lawful tendencies and keep things in line. I would hope to have opportunities to show off her chaotic evil side, but I don't believe in disrupting the game just to show off the alignment.


Edit: I hadn't read the other entries before I made her. Rokku, perhaps we could have worked together, or even be related. JonRG, we could know each other from Orzhov, and I could try to tempt you to cheat on your contract.

----------


## josienoms

> May we sell any of our starting equipment and or liquidate it/buy other things with its value?


Yeah, sure.




> Would you allow college of spirits from Ravenloft?  It fits really well thematically with the ghostly and secretive nature of Dimir, I think. If not, I'm still doing a full-progression bard.


Yeah, thats fine.




> I've also got a half-baked idea for an Orzhov paladin of... maybe Oath of Conquest refluffed to be more about Obligation? Someone brewed an Oath of Obligation subclass, though I'm not sure if it's balanced or would fit the character (thematic as hell though).


Ill take a look at the homebrew and get back to you!

----------


## tonberryking

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2668579

Here's my working sheet; I'm going to go into more detail concerning Tempest's story, but for right now, a poem:

*Spoiler: Firerose and the Pact of Bravado*
Show



You who would dare fight man, monster, and gods 
Firerose shall aide you; to even the odds
Be not dull, cruel, nor fight for greedy gains 
Else the Sword of Bravado's favor wanes.
Firerose is a Shadowfell sword, but unlike many of their brethren, is not exactly a wicked blade eager to devour souls. Frankly, they get BORED.  Being a god like weapon just floating around in space is boring. They want to bless those who will entertain them, and singularly meddle in the affairs of underdogs and those who will stare death in the face and give them the finger.

Conditions of the Firerose pact:
The Hexblade must remain of chaotic good (or *maybe* CN) alignment. They don't have to remain an adventurer/fighter/always getting into trouble all their lives, but as long as they stay 'true to themselves' in this regard Firerose will always look upon them as a beneficiary of their power.

While self defense, 'cheating at cards,' mischief, or low stakes greed and desires aren't a concern to the Shadowfell sword, egregiously hurting or robbing others who have NOT wronged you, nor crossed you (nor others you care about) in any way is a violation of the Sword's terms. Become a tyrant, and odds are the sword will find someone else to empower and assassinate you. Cheating cheaters, robbing from robbers and killing killers is alright, though.

----------


## Millstone85

Introducing my kraul swarmkeeper, Caventis.

*Spoiler: Backstory and Guild Contacts*
Show

Caventis was raised in the Undercity as a kraul forager, but soon moved from the foraging itself to the handling of pack animals and their protection from passing predators. He then found a special calling in the removal and relocation of social insect colonies, eventually bonding with a swarm of nature spirits.

A year ago, Caventis received the order to go ply his trade in the Tenth District. The guild takes care of advertising and charging for the service, and clients usually leave the place while the swarmkeeper kraul is at work. Caventis has been instructed to remain attentive for anything that could be of interest to the guild.

*Golgari Contact: Ally*
Azatha Zurvan supervises the Golgari service of swarm relocation for the Tenth District. She appears to be a human swarmkeeper ranger whose "swarm" consists of green ooze coating her body. There is however a persistent rumor that said body is dead and not even Azatha's own corpse, but one the intelligent ooze picked up and puppeteers so she can pass for human. Still, she is well-liked by all who work under her, including Caventis.

*Golgari Contact: Rival*
Vorbreen is the kraul who taught Caventis the basics of being a ranger. He was a harsh but effective mentor who Caventis greatly respected. However, when Caventis bonded with a swarm spirit, it turned out to be the one that Vorbreen had sought for himself. Vorbreen has been furious with Caventis ever since, while always refusing to elaborate on why this specific swarm was so important to him. Caventis hasn't seen Vorbreen for several years.

*Non-Golgari Contact*
Jalmari Korokin is an elven swarmkeeper of the Selesnya Conclave. His swarm consists only of bees, as befits his trade. An inter-guild agreement demands that all beehives be relocated to a Selesnya enclave, which Jalmari sees to in the Tenth District. He has been surprisingly friendly to Caventis and even offered to help him join the Selesnya Conclave, an idea Caventis admitted would be tempting if it weren't unrealistic for a kraul.

----------


## Feathersnow

Still a WIP, but here is Pagk, your friendly neighborhood sleeper agent

----------


## Bobthewizard

Here's a table of characters with submitted sheets. I can keep this updated as more are submitted.

Player
Character
Race
Class
Guild

Prehysterical
Acacia
Loxodon
Cleric (Peace)
Selesnya

BobtheWizard
Raith
Vampire
Warlock (Fiend)
Rakdos

Tonberryking
Tempest
Herengon
Warlock (Hexblade)
??

Millstone
Caventis
Kraul
Ranger (Swarmkeeper)
Golgari

Feathersnow
Pagk
Loxodon
Bard (??)
Dimir

JNAProductions
Squirt
Simic Creation
Wizard (Abjuration)
Simic

LazyNinja
Hru
Half-elf
Barbarian/Warlock
Boros

Open
Open
Open
Open
Open

----------


## tonberryking

Do I have to be a part of a guild? Like Tempest herself Im trying to learn more about the setting as I go.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Do I have to be a part of a guild? Like Tempest herself Im trying to learn more about the setting as I go.


In game, Raith would be happy to show you the benefits of selling your soul to joining Rakdos.  :Small Smile:

----------


## tonberryking

Nice try :P Tempest already spent at LEAST the better part of a year in a gladiatorial pit, so shes not a total rube anymore.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Fighting in the pits is for suckers. I can show you how to get into recruiting. It's a sweet job.

----------


## JNAProductions

I see no one is Simic yet. I might make something along those lines.

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: Background Rolls*
Show

Ally: (1d8)[*7*]
Rival: (1d8)[*1*]
Non-Simic Contact: (1d10)[*5*]


Squirt's sheet

*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Gorblax the Indestructible was once humanoid, people are pretty sure. Nowadays, he's more of a six-legged tauric being, with five arms and gelatinous flesh. He's a nice guy, though-helped by the fact that his various experiments have rendered him nigh-impervious to any form of harm. Gorblax is always modifying, himself and others, always looking for that next stage of evolution.

One of his projects was SQr7, known to her friends as Squirt. She was an attempt from Gorblax to make something a little less intimidating that shared his stupendous durability-and it was kinda a success? Squirt is capable of creating fields of force innately and charging up a passive ward that deflects incoming damage. But behind that, she's much too fragile for his tastes. So, she was sent to work... Well, somewhere else. He didn't really care.

She ended up working for John The Lion, a Guardian Project researcher. He taught her how to further protect herself and use magic, and was all-around a much, MUCH better father figure than Gorblax ever was.

*Spoiler: DM Note*
Show

Gorblax, as insurance, makes sure all his projects are programmed to like, respect, and obey him. They don't know this-they just "know" Gorblax is the best ever!

Use this as you please.



Basic backstory, basic sheet.

----------


## josienoms

Sheets are looking good so far!

And Jon, go ahead and use that homebrew Paladin oath if you want. You were right about it being thematic, and I dig it.




> Do I have to be a part of a guild? Like Tempest herself Im trying to learn more about the setting as I go.


No, you dont have to! Youd get some extra benefits if you did, but its not necessary. Tons of people who live in Ravnica dont belong to a guild. They kinda occupy the same narrative niche as the Dragonmarked Houses in Eberron. Theyre huge, powerful, and influential monopolies, but they arent all-encompassing.

----------


## JNAProductions

Any objections or critiques on my sheet or Squirt herself, Josie?
Or was that included in "Sheets are looking good"?

----------


## Buufreak

So I've tossed a few ideas around, but I think a rather underlying question has been missed (or i missed it being not missed): what ravnican era are we in? I can assume sometime after Azor I created the guild pact, but that leaves roughly 10, 050 to play with.

----------


## Millstone85

> So I've tossed a few ideas around, but I think a rather underlying question has been missed (or i missed it being not missed): what ravnican era are we in? I can assume sometime after Azor I created the guild pact, but that leaves roughly 10, 050 to play with.


I hope it is 10,076 ZC because that's the current date in _Guildmasters' Guide to Ravnica_ and this book is all I know of the setting.  :Small Frown: 

A year prior, Jace Beleren became the living embodiment of the Guildpact, with the power to modify the terms of it as he pleases and, in theory, the responsibility of keeping the guilds in balance. However, it turns out the guy is a Planeswalker first and the Living Guildpact second, so he is rarely on Ravnica at all. As a result, 10,076 ZC is an age of both secret schemes and open warfare between the guilds.

Loving the boo Majin Boo avatar, by the way.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Buufreak

Right and generally understood. However the book is oldish, and the story has moved forward 2 ½ years since then, if memory serves. I don't wish to give anything away, for those who might want to read and also as potential plot lines DM might want to trail down, but at least 1 idea is hinging on certain canonical events.

----------


## Millstone85

> Right and generally understood. However the book is oldish, and the story has moved forward 2 ½ years since then, if memory serves. I don't wish to give anything away, for those who might want to read and also as potential plot lines DM might want to trail down, but at least 1 idea is hinging on certain canonical events.


I did not know that.

On second thought, any year is fine by me. That's what Int(History) checks and "I read the newspaper" are for.

----------


## josienoms

> Any objections or critiques on my sheet or Squirt herself, Josie?
> Or was that included in "Sheets are looking good"?


Squirt seems fine at first glance, yeah!




> So I've tossed a few ideas around, but I think a rather underlying question has been missed (or i missed it being not missed): what ravnican era are we in? I can assume sometime after Azor I created the guild pact, but that leaves roughly 10, 050 to play with.


I know that the timeline has been advanced in the official lore, but well be using the setting as presented in Guildmasters Guide to Ravnica. I feel like thats a common jumping on point for 5e players who may not be familiar with the larger MtG lore.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Squirt seems fine at first glance, yeah!


Yay! Tanky wizard POWER! :P

----------


## tonberryking

Gonna finish Tempest over the weekend, just have one more shift tomorrow.

----------


## Techwarrior

Posting interest as some kind of Izzet spellcaster (likely Artificer)

----------


## Obscurejones

Whatre your thoughts on someone from Strixhaven who got dumped on Ravnica?

Rough idea is a Strixhaven Silverquill student who ran their mouth to the point that Kasmina dumped him on Ravnica with the justification that either his spark would ignite and he would be worth putting up with, or it wouldnt and only Ravnicans would have to put up with him. Is now trying to survive and faintly annoyed that everything is close to how it ought to be, but just slightly different.

Thinking Human Rune knight Fighter.

----------


## josienoms

> Whatre your thoughts on someone from Strixhaven who got dumped on Ravnica?
> 
> Rough idea is a Strixhaven Silverquill student who ran their mouth to the point that Kasmina dumped him on Ravnica with the justification that either his spark would ignite and he would be worth putting up with, or it wouldnt and only Ravnicans would have to put up with him. Is now trying to survive and faintly annoyed that everything is close to how it ought to be, but just slightly different.
> 
> Thinking Human Rune knight Fighter.


As part of your backstory, I think thatd be okay. I let a player in my live Strixhaven game be from Ravnica, so it makes sense for me to allow the reverse.

The only issue I can see is that the Strixhaven backgrounds give a free extra feat that no one else would be getting. So maybe we could work something out with a Ravnica background that offers similar spells/features?

----------


## Obscurejones

Fair, but as a martial Id be losing out on almost all the utility from a Ravnica background as I dont have a spell list to alter.

Cards on table, Im shooting for that delightful Vicious Mockery cantrip and then the familiar in a level.

Mechanically, thought had been Silverquill Student, Initiate with thaumaturrgy, mockery, and Silver barbs.

Human Variant to grab Chef Feat to make coffee because... He's a college kid that was sassy enough to get kicked off his plane, he drinks a lot of cofffee.

----------


## JNAProductions

Josie, any idea when selections will be made?

----------


## JonRG

I have decided that playing Captain Nihilism would be no fun and thus have shelved him for now. Batting around a handful of new ideas. (Freed and Therefore Less Miserable Captain Nihilism being one of them.) 

Current frontrunner is a Golgari devkarin (Ravnican dark elf) rogue because there's been a dearth of sneakthievery thus far. Though I'm a little fuzzy on whether Ravnican elves still do that thing where they spend like a century finding themselves before they start being adventurers. (Starting at 125 vs 25)

I know it's not an _ideal_ concept because of Sunlight Sensitivity, but I should be able to work around it, one way or another.

----------


## LazyNinja

I'm throwing a half-elf barbarian/warlock into the ring. Hru expected to follow in his wood elf mothers footsteps as a sage of the natural world, but a holy vision as a child set the boy on a different path. He's drawn to the Old Ways but is looking for a more positive expression of them, more reckless abandon and less blood fury. He's currently built as an iconoclastic Boros legionnaire with an angelic patron, but he could be specced as Selesnya or even Gruul if the group goes in that direction. 

The only non-RAW conceit is that I'd like him to be illiterate. Instead, he uses Eyes of the Rune Keeper to understand the meaning of writings without actually being able to read them.

*Spoiler: Hru  Barbarian 1/Celestial Warlock 2 (Boros)*
Show

https://ddb.ac/characters/90201611/CPT5ht

----------


## Millstone85

> Josie, any idea when selections will be made?


No activity from Josie. I hope she is okay.

----------


## hxolhpths

I've never player in this setting... i have absolutely no idea what it... is.
Other than it was an MtG edition :)

I don't think that this would matter though, as it would only make my RP more
authentic, as i'll most likely be found myself in this plane by a trick of fate or spell mishap.
Goal is to return home? or find a life here? maybe i'm running from something?

I have 3 char ideas, but before post a complete version of each, let me summarize em,
as you might thing some are cheesy enough to be declined on concept.

1) The reroll one.
Halfling - reskinned as a human child  
Bard/Sorc/Wiz/Rogue.
Support in nature, rarely attacks if at all.
All actions,bonus,reactions etc are spent on features, spells & abilities
that force rerolls, give advantage or d/advantage, buff & debuff.
Silvery Barbs as core spell.

2) The speedy one.
Custom lineage (half tabaxi)
Rogue/Wiz/Fighter
Scout, Runner, Speedtank
Build around  Ashardalon's Stride  spell

3) The Witch
Hexblood (V.Human as base for the feat)
Tome Warlock of the Old one (may MC, may not)
Party face, mind tricks, hexes, rituals, pentagrams, black cats or crows...
all the good & cheesy 90's gothic/supernatural goodies :)

If it was up to me, i really want to try the 1st one...
if not, 3 would be my next choice... i miss a good old RP game.

----------

